# Java Symbian Programmierung



## aschunk (14. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

kann mit Java über Symbian auf Handies zugreifen?

Ich bin kein ME Programmierer, daher meine Frage. 

Gibt es außer Symbian auch noch andere Schnittstellen für Handies?


----------



## The_S (14. Nov 2011)

Symbian ist doch nur ein Betriebssystem. Für Symbian kann man unterschiedlich programmieren (siehe Symbian-Plattform ? Wikipedia ), bspw. unter Java, C++ und Flash Lite. Und neben Symbian gibt es natürlich noch eine Vielzahl anderer Handy-Betriebssysteme. Bspw. Android, iOS, Bada, MeeGo, ...


----------



## aschunk (14. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

danke. Habe nur was von einem Java SDK gelesen. 

Die anderen Tools sind wohl nicht native.


----------



## The_S (15. Nov 2011)

Wenn du native für Symbian programmieren möchtest, solltest du dich an C++ halten.


----------



## TheDarkRose (15. Nov 2011)

Ob man heutzutage echt noch auf Symbian setzen will?


----------

